# Aussie guage clusters...



## IRONSIGHT (Oct 10, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Aussie guage clusters will fit the North American model with out modification?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

If by Aussie you mean JHP, yes, they snap right in, plug and play with the wiring harness underneath the gauge pod door (unless you have a Feb. through July 2006 make then you have to buy the extra harness adapter and have a shop put them in.) I lucked out, mine was made in Jan. 06. You can tell what month it was made by looking at the metal plaque under the hood by the driver's side headlight. The the 05's and the first half the 06's have the plug under the dash. I have no idea about the 04s. I seem to remember hearing somebody say the JHP gauges didn't work or fit in the 04s but it's been so long ago I don't remember for sure.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

But if you mean the main cluster (as in speedo / tach), no. As a matter of fact, they must be new and installed with a Tech 2. Just taking a cluster and installing it will set off all kinds of flags in the various computers as it sees this as speedo tampering.


----------



## IRONSIGHT (Oct 10, 2009)

Yea I was refering to the main cluster. So even when a US unit is swapped out ( as I see them in part out adds all the time) It will mess up the computers?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm sure you can just get the cluster overlay. I've taken mine apart before its it is simple. A few * screws and some plastic clips. Then just pull the needles off and your ready to pull the overlay off.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

IRONSIGHT said:


> Yea I was refering to the main cluster. So even when a US unit is swapped out ( as I see them in part out adds all the time) It will mess up the computers?


Well, sorry to report but it will. I even bought one before finding this out but have not attempted it (even thought I will be the only owner in my lifetime) because I do not want to set off all the alarms.

Now, you can take it apart as stated above and replace the overlay.....


----------



## IRONSIGHT (Oct 10, 2009)

I wouldn't have a problem just doing the overlay if I was just changing from one colour to another. My concern with doing that with an Aussie or Vaxhaul one is that they are in kms' (I'm in Canada) not mph so the needles may not line up correctly with the right speed markers. I wonder if there's any way to tell before bringing one over.


----------



## x2jesse1x (Feb 26, 2011)

No I dont think it will fit. Like said above you would be better off just buying aftermarker overlays


----------

